# First Nubians- please help critique



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Photo1- Jackie
Photo2- Valley
Photo3- Reese

onder:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Over all I'd say you have 3 lovely new additions to your herd! Congrats! Of the 3, I'd say that Jackie needs the most correction. However, she's also not posed just right. She may look alot better when set up correctly.

POsed as they are, here's what I see (for what it's worth. I'm still learning!!!)

Jackie really could use more of a brisket and a bit more length, but her legs look amazing - strong, bouncy with great pasterns. 

Valley looks very dairy - long lines, long neck, very feminine. Nice legs and brisket!

Reeses is still young, so she'll probably change a bit as she grows. She seems like she could use a little more length - and is she leaning back a little on those front pasterns? Or is just because she's not posed perfectly sideways?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

congrats on your new additions! I'm not much for dairy conformation but they sure are pretty to look at! All three have a strong "tubular" body shape versus the more maternal "wedge" shape. How old are they? Jackie is in milk and Valley & Reese are dry or bred?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Jackie - 

Pros - 
long
level
dairy
deep
strong pasterns
strong front legs
okay length to rump
strong canons
straight canons
well angled rear legs
strong rear leg set
smooth withers
strong topline
smooth shoulder
tight elbow
short pasterns long neck
slender neck
good Nubi ears
looks like a good Roman nose, though an odd angle so hard to tell for sure 
striking coloring
good wedge
long topline
strong topline
front legs directly beneath shoulder
withers smoothly blended into topline
neck smoothly blended into shoulder
neck smoothly blended into withers 
strong loin
upright pasterns 

Cons - 
toes out
somewhat short rump
steep rump
dip in neck
weak brisket
small brisket
canons not in line with pins
withers could be sharper
withers could be higher
weak front attachments


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Valley - 

Pros - 
long 
deep
strong pasterns
strong front legs
strong rear legs
well angled rear legs
long neck
lean neck
dairy neck
deep brisket
strong brisket
strong loin
smooth shoulder
neck well blended into shoulder
short pasterns
strong canons
straight canons
long canons
good Nubi ears
excellent Roman nose
deep muzzle
good wedge
good overall strength and dairy character
canons mostly in line with pins
upright 

Cons - 
just barely posty
dip in neck
generally rough front end assembly
withers could be smoother 
weak chine
short rump
steep rump
neck could be blended more smoothly into brisket


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Reese - 

Pros - 
broad forehead
good Nubi ears
strong front legs
long 
deep
long rump
strong topline
smooth withers
okay brisket 
strong canons
straight canons
strong rear pasterns
good wedge
smoothly blended from topline to rump
canons in line with pins

Cons - 
pinched muzzle
posty
could have smoother blending from neck to brisket
loose elbows

How old is she? Seems to be at an awkward growing stage, with short front legs and long and posty rear legs. 
Post more photos of her after she matures!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys! Do most goats have steep rumps? I seem to get that con on all my gals....

The big gals are a little over a year and a half and Reese is only 5 months in the picture. I believe these pictures were taken right as they were drying up, Valley dried up a little sooner.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, most goats do have steep rumps. Especially in Nubians, level rumps are hard to find.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> congrats on your new additions! I'm not much for dairy conformation but they sure are pretty to look at! All three have a strong "tubular" body shape versus the more maternal "wedge" shape. How old are they? Jackie is in milk and Valley & Reese are dry or bred?


Are tubular shaped bodies considered undesirable in dairy goats?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am still learning conformation. And I am not focused on raising show quality Nubians, so as long as they don't have any serious conformational defects that will hinder their productivity, I'm OK with them. At first glance, I am most drawn to Valley. But mostly I'm just here to say hurrah for the wonderful ears!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by "tubular" - maybe not wedge shaped? - on a mature doe, you want a wedge shaped profile. Withers higher than rump -and yes you can get more level rumps on Nubians, but it is not as common for the breed as say Alpines. As goats grow, it's difficult to evaluate, they can change a lot as they grow. In younger does look for brisket extension, a deep hearthgirth, not too narrow in the chest, length and good spring of rib with flat bones, wide in the escutcheon and overall blending of appearance. A really good resource is adga.org - scorecard - it goes in depth with each part of the goat - also linear appraisal. Know that their website will be down from approximately 1/21 to 1/29 as they revamp. Hope this helps.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> Hope this helps.


It does, thank you!


----------

